# diagnosis help for PPD Test



## AAC13 (Aug 1, 2012)

billing medicare for a PPD test cpt code 86580(TB intradermal test). what diagnosis code should be used? 

Thanks


----------



## debipbarik (Aug 1, 2012)

I think if u have possitive result then 995.51, and if negative or undermined then v71.2 .


----------



## Leandra (Aug 2, 2012)

When we are billing a screening TB test then we use V74.1 as the diagnosis.


----------



## kumeena (Aug 2, 2012)

I agree with Leandra


----------

